# Questions to ask when buying a horse?



## MrsMozart (28 December 2009)

So, sat on m'sofa contemplating life, when I started thinking of what questions one should ask when buying a horse (No! I'm not looking for one lol).

I got as far as the basics...

Age
Height
Sex
Vices
Comp record

Disclaimer: 'sex' and 'vices' were not conciously put next to each other


----------



## clairefeekerry1 (28 December 2009)

temprement would be high on my list


----------



## Clarkie (28 December 2009)

Any past issues with lameness?


----------



## sykokat (28 December 2009)

Hellooooo.
Right, here goes;
1.Hack alone/in company
2.Good to clip, shoe, box etc
3.Vaccs, passported teeth etc
4.How is it in traffic.?
5. Can the horse live in/out and with other horses?
ummmmmmm,,,,,,
still thinking


----------



## Tinseltoes (28 December 2009)

Vices
quiet to box,shoe etc
Ride out alone a
bomb proof
past history


----------



## bushbaby28 (28 December 2009)

any problems, 
has it ever been lame, 
is it in work right now 
who rides/schools it e.g. instructor? 
what competitions has it done 
whats it like with other horses e.g. in field
whats it like to catch 
does it have to be ridden every day 
how is it kept 
what is it fed 
is it happy in stable
who is the farrier and does it have any special foot requirements
vices 
has it ever reared, bucked or bolted 

One question i thought was really good is "so what would been his bad bits?". the owner will be trying to sell and tell you all about how great they are, so after complimenting the horse and listening to them just ask what they think are his down sides, what does he need work on?

sorry just a few basic ones, hope that helps. i think the list is endless!


----------



## doonrocket (28 December 2009)

How long have you owned him?
What bit do you ride it him?
how often does he get ridden?

Or her, if your a fan of the mare.

I typed out a form for when I last was looking for a horse. That way if the seller tries to sidetrack your questions you can checked you've covered everything. Can save you a lot of petrol money!

If you start with "Tell me about him" you may get info you wouldn't otherwise.


----------



## MrsMozart (28 December 2009)

I hate to admit it, but I don't think I asked just about any of the brilliant questions you're all coming up with 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. I've thought of a fair few over the years though lol


----------



## LadyRascasse (28 December 2009)

I ask, 

- Why is it for sale?
- Have you ever had the vet to the horse apart from Vacs etc?
- whats it like to hack, box, clip, shoe, 
- how long have they owned it?
- temperment?
- vices?
- competition record?
-whats its like at competitions?
- rear/buck/bolt/nap?
- also can we get ref from vet/farrier etc?


----------



## HayleyandBob (28 December 2009)

If i really liked the horse id go back and ask about...
Feed- good/poor doer ?
How frequently its shod

Im not sure if id actually ask but id like to know if it was particularly messy in the stable and if it was a rug trasher 
	
	
		
		
	


	




x


----------



## pootler (28 December 2009)

- is he good to box
- is he good to clip
- is he good to shoe
- is he good to hack
- is he off the leg
- does he have any BSJA or BD winnings/points, if yes how many/much
- does he buck
- does he rear
- does he nap
- has he had any health issues
- would you be prepared to release his veterinary history
- has he any insurance exclusions
- has he been vetted in the past, if so what outcome
- has he hunted and how did he behave
- does he take you forward into a jump
- does he hot up in company
 - how long have you had him
- why are you selling him


----------



## MrsMozart (28 December 2009)

Grand 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Hot choccies and chocolates for all


----------



## Echo Bravo (28 December 2009)

goes completely when veiwing horse


----------



## soulfull (28 December 2009)

I like to ask how many people have already viewed the horse too  and why it was not suitable for them


----------



## MrsMozart (28 December 2009)

And they keep coming


----------



## Cash (28 December 2009)

Whether it likes cuddles? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





But seriously I would ask pretty much all the above questions (except there are quite a few I have never thought of 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )
On the phone I usually ask them what kind of owner/rider they would ideally be looking for. Then if they say something that I know isn't me 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 it save a wasted journey. Or I state what kind of rider I am, experience etc, and ask whether they think the horse would be right for me.

Oh and just to add to previous lists: if a mare, how she is when in season.


----------



## MrsMozart (28 December 2009)

Ta M 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.

How's your search going, or have you found one (I'm always so behind the times lol).


----------



## HappyHooves (29 December 2009)

Found this... I know its from the USA but lots of free useful info. The list on Horse Buying Checklist is a great start!

http://www.equinelegalsolutions.com/buying_checklist.html


----------



## Cash (29 December 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Ta M 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.

How's your search going, or have you found one (I'm always so behind the times lol). 

[/ QUOTE ]
Oh, you'd know if I found one- because it would be plastered by me over NL, PG and CR too most likely 
	
	
		
		
	


	




At the moment we are waiting for a space at local livery yard, having decided that would be the best option. They have a spare stable, but the farmer who owns it has been waiting for the ground to soften so he can put in new fence posts for a new paddock..he was going to do it, but then the snow came...then the ground froze...now it's TOO soft..etc.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 So horse hunt is postponed til livery's sorted...Thanks for asking


----------



## camilla4 (29 December 2009)

All above are good - I would also want to know who was currently riding and/or competing it - thier age and level of experience.  Is it schooled by them or someone else?  Does it wear the same tack, especially bit, for competition/hunting etc.  as it does at home?

Obviously, is it open to 5 stage vetting (even if you don't intend this)


----------



## Chavhorse (29 December 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I ask, 

- Why is it for sale?


[/ QUOTE ]

Yep if you don't feel 100% happy with the response to this one then  don't go any further.


----------



## MrsMozart (29 December 2009)

A good exercise m'thinks. Certainly made me think!


----------

